# Mac et VirtualBox



## hyde (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Je fais appel à vous pour un problème qui dure depuis quelques jours. Avant toute chose, je ne sais pas si ce que j'essais de faire est possible mais j'espère le savoir grâce à vos réponses.
 Voila j'ai un macbook sur lequel j'ai installé virtualBox. Voulant m'initier un peu plus à linux, je me suis lancé dans une configuration réseau. Ce que je veux faire c'est:
-Avoir 6 machines virtuels à peu pres (tous linux debian ou autres).
 -2 machines seront configurées en mode pare-feu (un parefeu interne et externe ) séparées par ma DMZ.
-les autres machines seront soit serveur web, console d'admin, serveur DHCP, DNS ou autres.
Ayant besoin d'avoir plusieurs interfaces pour mes pare-feu, j'ai activé trois cartes réseaux pour ces 2 machines en mode bridge et en e0 ethernet.
 -lorsque je fais une ifconfig dans mes machines debian, je vois bien mes trois interfaces ethernet.
-Je configure pour test, les interfaces avec des adresses ip du même reseau, netmask et network compris.
Mon problème :aucun ping ne marche.

Toutes mes machines sont en mode bridge

Questions:
-Pensez-vous qu'il est possible d'utiliser trois cartes reseau pour une même machine en les activant avec virtualBox?
-Comment mettre sur un même réseau un série de machines virtuelles (un réseau différents de l'hôte physique)?
 -Au cas ma démarche ne tient pas du tout, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée me permettant d'avoir une vraie confi reseau avec plusieurs machines virtuelles (je pense à vm ware ou parallele desktop).

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------

